#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Filmpje Kokkenennefuif

## LuPuS

Er werd een video gemaakt van de kokkenennefuif...

Deze kan je hier bekijken: http://www.kokkenennefuif.be/video-kkk-2004-1.mpg

Forum thread op het Foto forum wat er van apparatuur enzo stond:
http://www2.licht-geluid.nl/forum/to...Kokkenennefuif

----------


## LuPuS

Nieuwe link: http://guyvanh.benesol.be/chiro/video-kkk-2004-1.mpg

----------


## AJB

Filmpje is leuk gedaan, en er hing absoluut voldoende licht. Maar was is dat VERSCHRIKKELIJK slecht geprogrammeerd...Wel eens gehoord van fade-time ? Wel eens gedacht over verantwoord kleurgebruik ? Ik mis hier echt een goede lightjockey... Deze kan beter ander werk zoeken...[B)]

----------


## jurjen_barel

licht was idd niet zo'n succes...

Het leek ongeveer of de lampen meer willekeurig iets deden. Met het intelligent licht kun je veel meer leuke dingen doen en ook de chaser zag er niet uit (driekwartsmaat?)

Edit: ligt het aan mijn decoder of hoort dit fimpje ondersteboven [xx(]

----------


## AJB

En nou heb je zo'n leuke website Guy, en dan lees ik verd*mme weer dezelfde fout als in al je posts ! Het meervoud van Scan = Scans... GEEN SCANNERS !!! EN MOD MAAK HIER MAAR EEN STICKY VAN, DAN WEET IEDEREEN HET TENMINSTE...

zo[:I] dat moest er even uit  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## moderator

Beste AJB, op het forum hebben we de afspraak dat het meervoud van scan-scans is...Dit om dit soort nodeloze opmerkingen te voorkomen. Is iets wat al jaren loopt deze discussie en helaas nooit over waait.
Lijkt me trouwens ook beslist niet het onderwerp van discussie hier....

----------


## LuPuS

2 AJB 1: Aangepast op de site en aangepast in mijn woordenboek  :Smile: ...

2 AJB 1: Reageer je ook even op mijn lelijke boxen, want ik denk dat je een andere conclusie mag trekken, als je mijn andere foto bekijkt...

2 all the rest:
Er was dit jaar geen LJ aanwezig, het was het eerste jaar dat we met inteli light werkten zoals scans. Volgend jaar staat er zeker een LJ!

----------


## AJB

Ik heb je boxen idd al bekeken LuPLus; mijn fout, er zat gewoon geen schuim voor  :Wink:  Zie regelmatig dat soort setjes bij drive-in-shows zonder schuim, vandaar mijn veronderstelling...

----------


## DJEM

Boxen? hmm valt mee toch, zien er hooguit gebruikt uit. Kom wel wat anders tegen wat oorkrabjes opleverde:




Welke fases zijn dit, aangezien ik hier een tafel van grootmoe zie staan met een hoop stuff en daarbij behorende draden, maar geen rokje oid..

-----------------------

Nemen jullie het begrip drive-in letterlijk? Alles op een wagen kant en klaar en dan naar binnen rijden en feesten?

----------


## DJ.T

Dat soort wagens zijn altijd handige podia, en als je toevallig iemand kent die zo'n ding heeft is het toch geweldig dat het zo goedkoop kan?

----------


## LuPuS

Inderdaad niet afgerokt. Hadden nog geen zo'n doek. Nu hebben we dit wel aangekocht, en hangen we dit over de tafels! Stond ook ik die thread...

Die wagen heeft de chiro voor gezorgd, ze vonden het tof moesten we daarop draaien, en wij vonden dat natuurlijk ook wel kunnen  :Smile: 

Wij vervoeren alvast geen materiaal van ons daarop...

----------

